
Ex-Autonomy boss Mike Lynch charged with fraud in US - howard941
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/30/mike_lynch_autonomy_fraud_charge/
======
kwillets
It's about time. Autonomy was like the Donald Trump of tech companies.

~~~
flossball
Was going to say the same thing. Horrible stripper lunch sales practices and
outright lies about product capabilities. So sad that shit works, but most IT
execs are idiots and they knew how to exploit them.

They could get execs to save face and sign off on bumbling through two years
delivering non-functional crap that could never do what was promised for
millions.

~~~
kwillets
A colleague once told me an Autonomy rep was sleeping with the client he
worked for previously. It was all based on hooking the primary approver and
covering up the actual usage of the "product".

------
fipple
The thing that got him is that he’s British. Going after a foreign CEO is
political red meat. Notice no action against the principals of Purdue
Pharmaceuticals.

------
aristophenes
Wow, reading the comments in the Register article make me aware I should stay
away from British stocks, and be very wary of deals with British companies.
“Caveat emptor”, victim blaming, of course everyone commits fraud, the bad
guys are the rubes who believe it.

Certainly you’d want your auditors to catch it but that doesn’t mean it’s ok
to cook the books.

Of course the accused hasn’t been proven guilty yet, I’m just referring to the
mindset of it’s ok to do whatever you can get away with, as expressed in the
comments.

